# Sump pump smell - not sewer



## Thunderknight (Nov 23, 2008)

Some updated information:

Between where the sump pump drain enters the slab floor and the outside wall (about 2 feet), there are two cleanout plugs right next to each other. I assume these are the tops of a U shaped trap in the slab.

While cleaning that area today, I found that one of the two cleanout plugs (the street side) was not covering the top. In fact, it doesn't seem to screw down, it's just laying on top. I did push it back over so it's basically covered.

I also found that the top of that cleanout is damp and looks corroded. I did look down the pipe before I put the plug back and it was fairly dry...not backed up. So I assume that plug was loosened by something brushing over it...but the fact that the cap of that pipe appears corroded has me concerned.

The house side plug looks tight and not corroded.


----------



## rredogg (Dec 27, 2005)

Thunder,

I would start by cleaning out the bottom of your sump-pump pit. If you've got a shop vac. it would be helpful to you. If not work with a bucket, small shovel and sponge. The residue in the bottom of the pit may be the problem.

Best of luck with the project, rredogg


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

put a new plug (is that a brass,iron, or plastic plug??)on the one that doesnt screw down,,,I am somewhat confused,,could THAT be sewer,sanitary type??? IF ya have to,,use an expanding rubber type to get her good and tight,,see if that helps

I used to live in a high sulfur ground water area too,,,that stuff stinks bad. Try bleaching the pit and lines best you can AFTER cleaning as last poster suggested. Once or twice a year bleaching may solve whole issue,,,if so an EASY cheap fix

Could be high Magnesium, think thats what we had,turned fixtures reddish black quickly,,,iced tea black and mixed drinks BITTER!!! Stinks like rotten eggs,,,sorta.But that was a shallow local well water so didnt have a choice!!


----------

